# electrical relays



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

I havent posted in a long time but I am having problems with the Head lights again. The Driver side head light will stay on while I drive and if I park the car overnight, its been causeing my battery to drain. I want to know if the problem could be a relay?

Edit looked at the relay system. what is the headlamp sensor? im also hearing clicking coming from the relays.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have this problem to. I've yet to find the source of the problem. So if anyone knows please help us. thanks


----------



## adamvogt28 (Jan 19, 2006)

where are the relays located? are they right under the drivers side dash?


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

I dont think its the relays, I took them all out and checked them and they were good. I think it the "Headlight sensor", IT is the box that is above the relay box in the engine bay. I keep hearing a clicking everytime the light goes on and off. I have a feeling that sensor went bad/ or is broken.


----------

